# 1979 Toro Snowking



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

What a great snowblower this is. I live in north central New Jersey snow here can average 6-8 inches and have seen 30 plus. Rarely. This machine is tough. I have put I I carburetor on it that's it. Some sandind and paint! I will admit I'm anal about seasonal maintenance. Today got it ready for winter two cranks and started right up. I know once it's life is over there will never be one to match this SnowKing. BTW it sits under a cover outside everyday. Anyone else still have a SnowKing?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Never heard of this TORO snowing you speak of. I have been around for a VERY,VERY Longtime.







*


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

UNDERTAKER said:


> Never heard of this TORO snowing you speak of.


Likely it's a Toro with a Tecumseh Snow King engine?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Photo would be nice ....


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Yes show us some photos please (with the cover off of course). 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

*I will on my day off.*


KJSeller said:


> Yes show us some photos please (with the cover off of course). 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TX610 (Jan 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> Likely it's a Toro with a Tecumseh Snow King engine?


Yes you are correct. I posted a picture


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Looks good thanks!


----------

